# The *&^$! T shirt thread



## Big Don (May 7, 2010)

Inspired by this
I've got a few:
"I know violence isn't the answer, I got it wrong on purpose"
"One man can change the world, with enough ammunition"
"333 only half evil"
"Out of my mind, back in five minutes" (Thanks for that, Mom...)
What t shirts of smartass nature do you have?


----------



## girlbug2 (May 8, 2010)

Violence Solves Everything!

Sarcasm, just one of the many services I offer

Warning: This is Sparta (Warning triangle symbol with stick figure guy getting kicked)

That Guy (my husband's tee shirt)


----------



## Big Don (May 8, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> Violence Solves Everything!


Oh, I'm gonna have to get that one


----------



## David43515 (May 8, 2010)

Mine: "I`m HUGE in Japan"

recently seen:

"50,000 battered women? All this time I`ve been eating mine plain."

"***, the other vagina"


----------



## Carol (May 8, 2010)

"There are 10 types of people in this world.  Those who understand binary and those who do not."

And the one I want...

http://www.zazzle.com/get_real_be_rational_tshirt-235688639900324850


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 8, 2010)

"Abortion brings out the kid in you."

"How dare I wear this @#$%ing t-shirt in front of your goddamn kids?"

"Also available in sober."


----------



## Sukerkin (May 8, 2010)

I have to say that some of those are just offensive but the "Also available in sober" one is a winner .


----------



## Big Don (May 8, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> I have to say that some of those are just offensive but the "Also available in sober" one is a winner .


Although, I'm tempted, shouldn't that be more Incredible Hulkish?
Something along the lines of "Don't make me sober, you wouldn't like me sober"


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 8, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Something along the lines of "Don't make me sober, you wouldn't like me sober"



Beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## Blade96 (May 8, 2010)

read a pro-american te shirt one time (shirt was from the 80's) that said

"america has:

George Bush

Johnny Cash
Bob Hope 
and Stevie Wonder

Canada has 
Brian Mulroney
No cash
no hope
and no wonder 

also read another one that said "This is your Brain (montreal Canadiens)
and This is your brain on drugs (Toronto Maple Leafs)


----------



## Big Don (May 8, 2010)

There is a site, TSHIRTHELL that has wildly offensive shirts. Funny, but, aside from the Medium Pimpin' shirt, none I'd feel comfortable wearing.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 9, 2010)

Big Don said:


> There is a site, TSHIRTHELL that has wildly offensive shirts. Funny, but, aside from the Medium Pimpin' shirt, none I'd feel comfortable wearing.



I have a ton of their shirts.  Two of my Favorites are the one that says "I'm Ugly on the Inside too" and the one with the Brass Knuckles on it that says "I know Violence isn't the answer, I got it wrong on purpose"

I also have "Han Job" which is Princess Leia with her Hand down Han Solo's pants, "High On Life... and glue!" with an elmers glue logo, "Also Availible in Sober" and from when they used to sell Boxers and Panties, I have some Boxers that say "Where the **** are my pants?"


----------



## Big Don (May 9, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> I have some Boxers that say "Where the **** are my pants?"


There have been times those would have come in handy


----------



## CoryKS (May 9, 2010)

Big Don said:


> There is a site, TSHIRTHELL that has wildly offensive shirts. Funny, but, aside from the Medium Pimpin' shirt, none I'd feel comfortable wearing.


 
Not going to link to it, but when I took my son to Mt Rushmore there was a guy wearing the one that begins, "Thousands of my potential children..."  I really need to start finding out about local events before taking my child on vacations.  I'm looking at you, Sturgis.

Also saw a guy at the Kansas Fair wearing a shirt that said, "Instant Redneck - Just add beer"  IMO if he's wearing the shirt then the beer is not necessary.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 9, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Not going to link to it, but when I took my son to Mt Rushmore there was a guy wearing the one that begins, "Thousands of my potential children..."



I almost bought that shirt.  It also reminded me of another one I have... it has a circuit board and it says "If I can build a computer I can make you *** "
Being both a compter tech, and a god between the sheets, I feel it was oddly appropriate.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 9, 2010)

It's so perfect, and I TOTALLY never wear it:


"Anything I got ain't worth your life"


----------



## Big Don (May 9, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Also saw a guy at the Kansas Fair wearing a shirt that said, "Instant Redneck - Just add beer"  IMO if he's wearing the shirt then the beer is not necessary.


Don't you mean if he's in Kansas?


----------



## Carol (May 10, 2010)

Big Don said:


> There is a site, TSHIRTHELL that has wildly offensive shirts. Funny, but, aside from the Medium Pimpin' shirt, none I'd feel comfortable wearing.



OK, as offensive as that site is, they have a "talk nerdy to me" t-shirt.  I think it must be mine! :lol:


----------



## shesulsa (May 10, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> I have a ton of their shirts.  Two of my Favorites are the one that says "I'm Ugly on the Inside too" and the one with the Brass Knuckles on it that says "I know Violence isn't the answer, I got it wrong on purpose"
> 
> I also have "Han Job" which is Princess Leia with her Hand down Han Solo's pants, "High On Life... and glue!" with an elmers glue logo, "Also Availible in Sober" and from when they used to sell Boxers and Panties, I have some Boxers that say "Where the **** are my pants?"



I love the pic you have of YOU in a shirt that says, "Nobody knows I'm a lesbian." Your head is thrown back a little and you're laughing. It's great!

This one is rather simple, but I seem to either make people laugh or frown when I wear it.


----------



## CoryKS (May 10, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Don't you mean if he's in Kansas?


 
...Said the Californian.  You must be some kind of socialist or something.


----------



## crushing (May 10, 2010)

Thanks to my in-laws I have a T-shirt that says "I'm with stupid", with an arrow pointing up at my face.


----------



## CoryKS (May 10, 2010)

crushing said:


> Thanks to my in-laws I have a T-shirt that says "I'm with stupid", with an arrow pointing up at my face.


 
Ouch!  Actually, that would be pretty funny if the arrow was pointing down.


----------



## TigerLove (May 10, 2010)

I have t shirt which says "Buy this man a beer"!


----------



## crushing (May 10, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Ouch! Actually, that would be pretty funny if the arrow was pointing down.


 
LOL!  It's funny you say that, because when I first typed it I said it was pointing at my head.  To avoid confusion I specified that it was pointing up at my face.


----------



## David43515 (May 10, 2010)

One of my favs from the big and tall store

"I EAT SMALL PEOPLE"


----------



## Cryozombie (May 11, 2010)

shesulsa said:


> I love the pic you have of YOU in a shirt that says, "Nobody knows I'm a lesbian." Your head is thrown back a little and you're laughing. It's great!



Oh... yes.  THIS ONE:

http://user.mc.net/~tknopnk/pics000/nobody.JPG


----------



## shesulsa (May 12, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Oh... yes.  THIS ONE:



Yup - that's the one. I don't know why, but I think it's hilarious!!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 12, 2010)

I like the shirt that says "Free Breathalizer tests" with an arrow pointing down.


----------



## Satt (May 12, 2010)

I have several shirts from T-shirt Hell. I REALLY love wearing them too. The only thing that offends me is people that are easilly offended. I get a real laugh at some of the reactions to the following t-shirts I wear...

A plain white shirt that says "Un-Hyphenated American"

A black shirt that has a bunch of sperms swimming with army helmets on that says "Support my troops"

A black shirt that simply says "Infidel"

A black shirt that says has the symbol "PI" followed by "MP" (PIMP) (It takes people forever to get this one.)

I have many more. I am in college also, so that makes this even more fun because it is such a "diverse" environment. I almost got kicked out of class once for the "Un-Hyphenated American" one, but I just busted out the "US military veteran" card and they shutup.


----------



## shesulsa (May 12, 2010)

Some I found on Tee Shirt Hell I love but would never wear ... or at least until my kids leave the house - then they're ALL I would wear. HAHAHAHA!! Ahem.

I liked:

I put the "cute" in "Execute"

It's not PMS - It's YOU.

If I had balls, they'd be bigger than yours

I know violence isn't the answer - I got it wrong on purpose

Cowbell Hero (woot! woot!)

And an original one from my kid and her friend - this is copyrighted, y'all"

"Two Uglies don't make a pretty."


----------

